# Tax Credit Cert Deductions



## Suzie28 (17 Dec 2008)

I recently received my tax cert for 2009 with tax credits, the usual were there but noticed there is a DSFA pension deuction against my tax credits, can anyone tell me what this is as when I look back on past years it has always been there, but after asking many friends none of them have had it. I have no pension set up so am confused


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Dec 2008)

DSFA deduction relates to a payment from the Dept of Social & Family Affairs ( any taxable payment) Are you receiving ANY payment from DSFA ? ( other than child benefit )


----------



## Shivers26 (14 Jan 2009)

I have this exact same deduction from DSFA. I only got my TCC yesterday as it was sent to my old address. I am not in receipt of any social welfare payments except for child benefit. Its a bit weird. Ill ring them today to clarify, it must be an error.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jan 2009)

Shivers26 said:


> I have this exact same deduction from DSFA. I only got my TCC yesterday as it was sent to my old address. I am not in receipt of any social welfare payments except for child benefit. Its a bit weird. Ill ring them today to clarify, it must be an error.


 
Child benefit would not appear anywhere on tax certs. If you have no DSFA income ( or a spouse with such income ) contact Revenue.


----------

